# Joey - From Puppy to bad mange to Dog



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

*Joey - From Puppy to mange (hair loss) to Dog*

Here is Joey, a Doxie-Pin adopted in Jun '07. Shortly after I adopted him he started losing the hair on his head, had small hairless patches on his body and scratched a lot. After many months of weekly/bi-weekly dipping at the Vet...he cured and has grown all his hair back. He is a cute fellow...though of course I am a bit partial. I haven't seen him in 4 months (Honduras deployment) but next week I will see him!


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

Remaining pictures. My internet is so bad down here.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hes a nice looking dog


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is a very very cute little guy. I am partial to those colors as well. How can you not fall in love with a dog that has such cute eyebrows? lol Welcome to the forum.
Oh, and Thanks for helping to keep my dogs and I safe.


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!! Have a good homecoming!


----------

